# A Baby Story... * *new photos Dec 7!**



## Stina

A cute little bub was born in one of 2 litters in mid-February 2010...eveyrone looked alike at first until thier fur began to grow and this one little bub stood out amongst the rest as she was the color of gold...bright, clear, shiny gold! 

10-03-04 003 by Stina_83, on Flickr
Undecided as what litter she was from she was kept and spared from culling as she could have been recessive yellow, or an undermarked brindle. 

3/18/10 by Stina_83, on Flickr
By the time she began to develop some very faint shadowy brindle markings that would have otherwise made the decision to cull her, she'd stolen my heart...it also didn't hurt that she was just plain stunningly gorgeous! 

10-05-04 051 by Stina_83, on Flickr
It was decided that she should become a nanny for other does and perhaps, one day, she could have a litter of her own if the right buck came around and she was really lucky. Well that day arrived when I picked up an adorable, fluffy little texel buck from Rodentfest (thanks Cindy!) and decided to be bad and break quarantine to introduce the lovebirds.

10-07-20 036 by Stina_83, on Flickr

10-10-02RFmeeces 073 by Stina_83, on Flickr
After a couple weeks the gorgeous golden girl began to expand around her midline and was removed to a space of her own with a nanny for when the babies came. Up until then I'd never been able to come up with a fitting name for the golden beauty...but when that midline grew and grew to the point she looked like she was going to burst a name popped into my head...a name that breaks my naming rule of thumb but that was oh so fitting for her rotundness.....Asplodamouse. 

IMG_0190 by Stina_83, on Flickr
She kept growing and growing...and I really thought she might explode! Finally yesterday morning I went downstairs to find 17 or 18 "pieces of Shrapnel"...otherwise known as perfectly healthy little babies...and a much more svelt version of the gorgeous Asplodamouse!

IMG_0272 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0277 by Stina_83, on Flickr
She is now about 8 1/2 months old and this is her first and probably only litter...and what a whopper it is! I cannot imagine the size of the litter she might have had if I'd bred her a few months ago and/or if this was her second litter! Regardless...she is a fabulous mother and a beautiful creature that I adore, and I hope you all have enjoyed her baby story...more baby photos will be to come and please let me know if you are interested in any of the "shrapnel!"

IMG_0273 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## moustress

She's absolutely gorgeous! OMG!! The pregnant picture shows the individual lumps where the babies were. I'd take a couple, where are you?


----------



## Stina

Allentown, PA....very very far from you...lol


----------



## shadowmouse

Bring me back a few if you go, Moustress.


----------



## Stina

Everyone...

IMG_0339 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Just the bucks...

IMG_0348 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Just the does...

IMG_0349 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Closer up shots of everyone....

IMG_0347 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0343 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0344 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Erica08

wow what interesting looking babies and nice and chubby too very nice


----------



## Stina

Yeah its a very diverse bunch...lol Apparently Asplodamouse is hiding splashed...which is quite a surprise! Although she is also apparently carrying blue...which is a wonderful surprise!


----------



## ccoryjohnn

Allentown, PA?! You're only about an hour and a half from me!


----------



## SarahC

I enjoyed the story and pictures.Beautiful mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Ooh she's beautiful and Congrats on her lovely litter!


----------



## minibears

they're beautiful colours, is that a white spot on ones (or two) head in the last two shots? 'stars' are lovely


----------



## Stina

ccoryjohn.....where are you at???!!!

I have new pics from last night...I just need to crop them, then I can post them!


----------



## ccoryjohnn

I live in Levittown, Pennsylvania! Crazy... Maybe I'll snag some mice from ya in the future hehehe :3


----------



## moustress

Mixed litters of this sort are the most fun to watch as they grow and develop color and markings. I am a little envious, as I haven't had a litter like this is quite awhile, unless you count the unpredictable tris. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Stina

> I live in Levittown, Pennsylvania! Crazy... Maybe I'll snag some mice from ya in the future hehehe :3


Too funny! Are you considering going to the ECMA mouse show in December? I need someone to share driving and gas expenses with...lol


----------



## Lou-Fraser

what a beautiful mouse such a lovley colour cant wait to see more pictures of the babies :lol:


----------



## MouseHeaven

I might be heading up to New York in a few weeks, if you're interested, I'd LOVE to pick out 2 or 3


----------



## ccoryjohnn

Stina said:


> I live in Levittown, Pennsylvania! Crazy... Maybe I'll snag some mice from ya in the future hehehe :3
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny! Are you considering going to the ECMA mouse show in December? I need someone to share driving and gas expenses with...lol
Click to expand...

No I won't be attending  I definitely wish I could though haha! I'll definitely be looking for mice at some point though... Maybe I can come to you!


----------



## katytwinkle

What a lovely litter! those blues are fabulous! Jealous!!!!


----------



## Rhasputin

Mouseheaven - You might be going to NY? Would you mind taking some mice up there with you?


----------



## Stina

Mouseheaven, where in NY will you going?


----------



## Stina

Ended up taking new pics today instead of using the ones I took yesterday....lol
Doe 1: satin something...lol I'm guessing undermarked brindle tricolor? She looks like someone spinkled her with gold flake! 

IMG_0399 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0400 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0401 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Doe 2: light colored rex...I think she may be splashed and/or brindle...but she is very very light

IMG_0402 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0403 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0405 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Doe 3: Splashed lightly pied

IMG_0413 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0409 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0414 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Doe 4: Satin blue splashed and/or brindle lightly pied...very little contrast to her markings

IMG_0416 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0417 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0420 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0421 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0422 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0424 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Doe 5: Dark splashed

IMG_0429 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0430 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0436 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Doe 6: Medium shade splashed

IMG_0432 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0433 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0435 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Buck 1: satin brindle

IMG_0438 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0440 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0441 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Buck 2: Rex Something...lol Doesn't seem to have a white base...so splashed brindle?...**shrug**

IMG_0442 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0445 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0446 by Stina_83, on Flickr
Buck 3: satin blue rex!

IMG_0449 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0450 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0452 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0455 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0457 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0458 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## Erica08

I love the blue rex and the and the first one is really cute too, to bad she doesn't have more yellow markings.


----------



## shadowmouse

My favorite!! I'm swooning.


----------



## MouseHeaven

OMG! I would die for your satin blue rex, he's beautifulll!!!


----------



## Stina

lol....he's MIIIINE!


----------



## bethmccallister

Anyone that you bring to the ECMA show can go home with me


----------



## Wilko

Stina said:


> Ended up taking new pics today instead of using the ones I took yesterday....lol
> Doe 1: satin something...lol I'm guessing undermarked brindle tricolor? She looks like someone spinkled her with gold flake!
> 
> 
> Buck 2: Rex Something...lol Doesn't seem to have a white base...so splashed brindle?...**shrug**


Definitely my favourite two, though the whole litter is so cute (and their mum too ofc) :mrgreen:


----------



## JustMouse

Bawww! If you ever find yourself near Indiana I totally want one.


----------



## Stina

hehehe

They have EYES today! yay! Will get new pics soon!


----------



## moustress

I love them all! Breeding yellow tris can be frustrating as the markings seem to get more and more diluted. I just need to get the right c dilution, I think, in combination with the right markings. It's great to see someone else plumbing the depths of of this phenomenon and producing such a lovely array of mousies!

Oh, the blues!! I'm working on that too....fun fun fun.


----------



## Stina

They're not yellow, they're A^vy brindle. A^vy brindle is not something i'd try to make yellow tri's with...I would use recessive yellow, e/e. I actually wasn't going for brindle or tri in this litter and am a bit dissappointed that I got so many....lol They are super cute though, so its ok


----------



## Stina

Photos taken last night!

satin blue tricolor doe - RESERVED

IMG_0555 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0550 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0549 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0547 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Blue rex satin buck - KEEPING

IMG_0586 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0573 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0578 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0585 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Satin (blue?) brindle buck - RESERVED

IMG_0603 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0589 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0590 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0593 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Medium shade splashed doe - RESERVED

IMG_0657 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0663 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0664 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0662 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Satin brindle tricolor (I think???) doe...slight tail kink (not closely related to any other mice I've had that developed tail kinks)... - RESERVED (pet only)

IMG_0641 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0638 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0640 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0636 by Stina_83, on Flickr

rex brindle? splashed? clueless...lol buck - RESERVED

IMG_0685 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0682 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0678 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0672 by Stina_83, on Flickr

dark splashed doe - RESERVED

IMG_0692 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0705 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0707 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0696 by Stina_83, on Flickr

pied light splashed doe - RESERVED

IMG_0715 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0723 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0710 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0714 by Stina_83, on Flickr

rex super light tricolor? doe - RESERVED

IMG_0749 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0735 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0740 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0730 by Stina_83, on Flickr

Group Shots 

IMG_0779 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0775 by Stina_83, on Flickr

and a couple of momma, Asplodamouse! I plan on repeating the breeding after this litter is weaned 

IMG_0755 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0756 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0758 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0772 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## m137b

That is an explosion of color, there is no confusing those babies with each other, lol. They're beautiful . That blue satin rex is still stunning, please keep posting pics as they grow.


----------



## MouseHeaven

Rhasputin said:


> Mouseheaven - You might be going to NY? Would you mind taking some mice up there with you?


If I go, sure


----------



## MouseHeaven

Stina said:


> Mouseheaven, where in NY will you going?


Westbury, Long Island


----------



## Stina

hubby is from long island! His mom lives there...we're about 2 hours out


----------



## Stina

Everyone is spoken for now!!


----------



## Stina

OK....FINALLY got some new pics of the 4 that are still here!


2010-12-07 Mice 076 by Stina_83, on Flickr


2010-12-07 Mice 074 by Stina_83, on Flickr

2010-12-07 Mice 072 by Stina_83, on Flickr


2010-12-07 Mice 015 by Stina_83, on Flickr

2010-12-07 Mice 018 by Stina_83, on Flickr


2010-12-07 Mice 020 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## JustMouse

Wow. You really have some amazing babies there! They're ADORABLE!!


----------



## setterchick

AH so cute!!


----------



## FeralWolf

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Roland

Fantastic fotos and great mice! Well done!

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Stina

thanks


----------



## FeralWolf

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## FeralWolf

She's gorgeous!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

I can't stop squealing! What beautiful mice, and their mama is stunning!


----------



## Stina

Thank you  I will repeating the breeding very very soon!


----------



## bethmccallister

I'm still calculating who I want to breed the buck that I got from this litter to, lol. I have brindles but don't really want to breed in rex to their lines. Maybe I'll wait to get a PEW doe from one of Melissa's dove x dove's that I'm sure to get and see what your buck produces (splash or brindle or both)


----------



## Stina

Well if you do use him for brindles, rex is dominant...so its VERY easy to get rid of...just don't keep any rex babies


----------

